# Hope at the Specialty



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

It was so fun to meet a good number of the SM gals at the Specialty. I know they were able to see Hope in her limo, riding around standing up but thought I would share with those that didnt go. Unfortuantely the Rescue Parade seems to not have been video taped, so I have few pics of Hope. If anyone happened to snap one of her and can share I would be grateful. Here are the only ones I have. Edie


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Edie Thanks for posting.. And all my sewing is still out from making pads for the raffle. I am tempted to start now for next year! Thank you and your buddies for all the work you do for rescue.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Beautiful Hope! I'm so glad I got to her pictures from the Rescue Parade. I saw some on FB. Hope makes me smile everytime I see her. You are an angel Edie. Hugs to Miss Hope!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh there's our girl! :wub: man I missed soooo much!  I WILL be there next year!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Awww sweet Hope! it's nice to see her again, just hanging out and enjoying herself.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw Hope -- she's our miracle girl. :wub::wub: I know, I know, Edie. And your little devil dog. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Is she still trying your patience? Wow, how we all rallied around her.:aktion033: Happy tears for sure.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sweet sweet Hope! I so enjoyed seeing her.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww it's so nice to see her looking so good.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, beautiful Princess girl hanging out and having fun. Just as she should be. 
xoxoxooxoxooxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a perfect name for this little baby!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Edie, thank you for sharing! Hope looks so beautiful and content relaxing....just as she deserves. :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

And Hope is not just another pretty face - she performed for us, too!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww there's everyone's favorite miracle Hope! Thank you for posting pics


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Johita said:


> Awww there's everyone's favorite miracle Hope! Thank you for posting pics


 

yes she is a miracle, I always love seeing pictures of her.


----------

